# Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2014)

Liebes Pc Games Hardware Extreme Forum

Einer meiner Freunden fragte mich, ob ich für ihn ein schnelles Smartphone, das zudem einen guten Sound  über Kopfhörer hat. Er hat jetzt ein Motorola Defy/plus und möchte ein Smartphone mit  bessere Soundqualität. ( Falls es  wichtig ist: er hört gerne Dubstep oder wie das heisst). Zudem wünscht er eine schnelle CPU und ein scharfes Display

Danke das euch die Mühe macht und freue mich auf Antworten

Schönen Tach noch wünscht

       MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Juni 2014)

Hört sich ganz nach meinem moto g an  . etwas besseres in der preisklasse gibts nicht. Einziges manko kein micros sd slot die 16 gb sind maximum


----------



## D00msday (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

Ich kann Hobbybastler nur zustimmen. Der Tip mit dem Moto G ist echt gut.


----------



## Goyoma (12. Juni 2014)

Sehe ich ebenfalls so. Das Motorla Moto G ist astrein und in der Preisklasse absolut unschlagbar!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2014)

Ja danke Leute, er will aber kein Moto G, ich habe ihm das Motorola moto g auch empfohlen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Juni 2014)

Warum nicht ansonsten vielleicht das sony sp


----------



## thekerub (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Warum nicht


Weil er offensichtlich ein Galaxy S5 oder ein One M8 will aber nur 250€ hat.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Juni 2014)

Ja dann sparen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

Er soll noch etwas sparen Sony Xperia Z schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2014)

Vielen dank Leute, ich hab ihm das mit dem xperia z geschickt. Er findet das Motorola moto g halt hässlich


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Juni 2014)

Geschmackssache


----------



## joneskey98 (12. Juni 2014)

Kann für nen noch niedrigeren Preis SIII mini empfehlen... das tut bei mir nen sehr guten Dienst... und Soundquali is saugut.  Wie stark sollte denn der Prozessor mindestens sein?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

Dann lieber das MotoE.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Juni 2014)

Sorry aber nen s3 mini hat weder gegen das motog noch gegen das sony sp und erst recht nicht gegen das z1 eine chance. Das gilt in allen belangen bildqualität, leistung, android


----------



## joneskey98 (12. Juni 2014)

Naja jedem seine meinug... wollte nur den vorschlag bringen, falls ers noch billiger möchte.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Juni 2014)

Ja aber dann doch das oben genannte moto e


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Sorry aber nen s3 mini hat weder gegen das motog noch gegen das sony sp und erst recht nicht gegen das z1 eine chance. Das gilt in allen belangen bildqualität, leistung, android


 
Das xperia z1 wurde hier nie erwähnt, sondern nur das z und das ist nen ganz anderes Smartphone


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Juni 2014)

Ach so ok ich dachte das wäre das z1.


----------



## D00msday (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

Ich habe mal etwas gecrawlt...

Hier sind ein paar aktuelle Handys, die hier in Deutschland noch nicht so bekannt sind, wegen mangelnder Werbung:

*OnePlus One* (249€) [allerdings momentan nur für 299€ aus China erhältlich - deutscher Release-Termin innerhalb der nächsten Monate]
2,5GHz Quad, 3GB RAM, 16GB intSD, 13MP (Exmor IMX 214) b-cam / 5MP f-cam, 3100 mAh Akku, momentan beste Kamera auf dem Markt
OnePlus One Software Issues Fixed; Smartphones Begin Shipping Thursday | NDTV Gadgets

*ZTE Grand S Pro* (280€)
2,3GHz Quad, 2GB RAM, 8GB intSD + MicroSD Slot, 13MP b-cam / 2MP f-cam, 2300 mAh Akku, Juice Pack (mobile Aufladestation)
ZTE Grand S Pro is a no-compromise mid-range phone for US Cellular - TechShout

*OPPO R3* (198€)
1,6GHz Quad, 1GB RAM, 8GB intSD + MicroSD Slot, 8MP b-cam / 5MP f-cam, 2420 mAh Akku
Oppo R3 launched as slimmest 4G LTE smartphone - TechShout

*Ascend Mate 2 LTE* (221.32€)
1,6GHz Quad, 2GB RAM, 16GB intSD + MicroSD Slot, 13MP b-cam / 5MP f-cam, 3900 mAh Akku (kann auch andere SMPhones beladen)
Huawei launches the Ascend Mate 2 LTE in the US for $299, alongside its own online store

*Alcatel One Touch Idol X+* (243€ - 290€)
2GHz Octa(8), 2GB RAM,  16GB intSD + MicroSD Slot, 13MP b-cam / 2MP f-cam, 2500 mAh Akku
Alcatel OneTouch Idol X+ Review


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2014)

Vielen dank, Leute, er möchte sich jetzt das Optimus G oder DAs xperia z kaufen. Welches hat nen besseren Sound?


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

Xperia Z ist eindeutig das bessere von beiden, LG kannst knicken, was Langlebigkeit angeht


----------



## Horstinator90 (13. Juni 2014)

Bis 250 Euro finde ich das Alcatel One Touch Idol X am besten


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

was soll den an dem besser als am Xperia Z sein, außer das das Idol X nen sau lahmen SoC(Prozessor all-in combo) im Vergleich zum Z hat


----------



## Maqama (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*



wAi_PaYnE schrieb:


> Xperia Z ist eindeutig das bessere von beiden, LG kannst knicken, was Langlebigkeit angeht


 
Ich bin mit LG sehr zufrieden!
Derzeit habe ich das LG G2, wirklich ein Hammer Teil!
Das Gibt es glaube ich auch für ca. 250€ gebraucht oder teilweise auch für 299€ bei MediaMakrt, wenn die grad ne Aktion haben.

Das Xperia Z ist viel zu klobig, hat nen kleineres Display wie das G2 und ist dabei noch größer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2014)

Er möchte das xperia z holen. Hat es schnelles inet und Gutes WLAN Empfang? ( Ich z.b. hab schnelle Verbindung , welche durch den arschlamen singlecore a5 gebremst wird)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Er möchte das xperia z holen. Hat es schnelles inet und Gutes WLAN Empfang? ( Ich z.b. hab schnelle Verbindung , welche durch den arschlamen singlecore a5 gebremst wird)


ja. es ist merklich schneller und der rest hängt vom empfang ab.


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

Das Xperia Z hat nen Snapdragon S4 pro Quad-Core mit 1,5Ghz pro Krait 200 kern(Cortex A15 ähnlich), des sollte jedenfalls nicht die Verbindung bremsen^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2014)

Ok vielen dank für eure Hilfe. Die Soundqualität ist wrsch. Auch gut, ne( hatte mal das xperia tipo, Musik hören war so toll auf dem Teil) . Ich denk die Soundqualität hängt dann auch von den Kopfhörern ab, oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ok vielen dank für eure Hilfe. Die Soundqualität ist wrsch. Auch gut, ne( hatte mal das xperia tipo, Musik hören war so toll auf dem Teil) . Ich denk die Soundqualität hängt dann auch von den Kopfhörern ab, oder?


Die Kopfhörer machen den größten Teil aus. Sony ist aber von der Sounqualität sehr gut, _wie ich finde._


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

Naja sie haben halt nen anderen Equalizer eingestellt als andere hersteller, da sie ja den gleichen Slundchip wie alle S4 pro Geräte nutzen (z.B Nexus 4)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Kopfhörer machen den größten Teil aus. Sony ist aber von der Sounqualität sehr gut, _wie ich finde._


 
Ja, das dachte ich mir. Vielen Dank noch mal. Er hat vor Das Smartphone in 4 Monaten zu bestellen.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

In 4 Monaten ? Da kann die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aussehen . Sinnvoll dann zu fragen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Juni 2014)

Ja wieso fragst du jetzt bis dahin hibt es schom wieder bessere und die empfohlenen sind veraltet


----------



## Thallassa (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*


Selten so gelacht wie in dem Thread. Unglaublich gut.
Und für die Zukunft: Bevor dein Freund nicht vernünftige Kopfhörer hat, wird er den Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen DACs der Handys nicht merken, das besprochene XPZ hatte aber eindeutig die Nase vorn.



wAi_PaYnE schrieb:


> Naja sie haben halt nen anderen Equalizer  eingestellt als andere hersteller, da sie ja den gleichen Slundchip wie  alle S4 pro Geräte nutzen (z.B Nexus 4)


 
Jeder Hersteller hat seinen Equalizer-Mist drin, aber man ist nie gezwungen, diesen zu nutzen. Aber von einem Equalizer kann man gleich gar nicht auf Soundqualität schließen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Juni 2014)

Mein kumpel glaubt das seine kopfhörer durch den equalizer besser werden wobei seine ziemlich basslastig sind und er noch mehr bass einstellt  . so viel reist ein equalizer auch nicht


----------



## thekerub (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

Was hat er denn für Kopfhörer? So 30€ Teile die beim Saturn neben der Kasse hängen? Oder doch eher Beats?


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. Juni 2014)

Selbst die Beats sind der größte Müll


----------



## thekerub (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> Selbst die Beats sind der größte Müll


Eigentlich sind die Teile durchaus in Ordnung, vermutlich auf nem ähnlichen Niveau wie so 40€ Teile anderer Marken.


----------



## Thallassa (17. Juni 2014)

thekerub schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind die Teile durchaus in Ordnung, vermutlich auf nem ähnlichen Niveau wie so 40 Teile anderer Marken.



Nicht wirklich, zb sind die soundmagic e10 oder rha 350 oder lg quadbeat2 schon besser. Und der 40 euro-bereich ist noch lange nicht die preisklasse, bei der man sich gedanken über die audio-hardware des handys machen muss


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Juni 2014)

Er hat 20 euro philips kopfhörer aber eben over ear hab sie probe gehört der bass verlschlingt alles mein evo ist um längen besser


----------



## thekerub (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Er hat 20 euro philips kopfhörer


 

Edit: EVENTUELL könnte das Bass-Problem daran liegen, dass die Kopfhörer Müll sind. Oder ist der Klang an deinem Handy besser?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Juni 2014)

Die kopfhörer sind sowieso müll aber macht sie noch schlechter weil der bass so schon alles verschlingt und er noch mehr einstellt an meinem moto hab ich bisher nur den superlux aber der klingt recht schwach darum hol ich mir für unterwegs die soundmagic e10. Am rechner hör ich sowieso lieber


----------



## thekerub (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

Also stellt er den Bass extra hoch ein oder wie? Und das Resultat ist vermutlich, dass es rauscht und kratzt? Hast du seine Kopfhörer an deinem Handy ausprobiert?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Juni 2014)

Nein aber er stellt eben noch mehr bass durch den equalizer


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> In 4 Monaten ? Da kann die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aussehen . Sinnvoll dann zu fragen


 
Ja das hat er mir erst danach gesagt -.- aber danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2014)

Er hat Sennheiser Kopfhörer also geht das dann wohl, denn Sennheiser sind ja wohl  , ne?
Gruss Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Juni 2014)

nicht wirklich nein. kommt darauf an welches modell


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2014)

So in ear die keine sind. In ear( keine stöpsel)


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Juni 2014)

man braucht schon die genaue bezeichnung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2014)

Hmh Naja egal.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

*AW: Android Smartphone gute Soundqualität- Max. 250 Kröten*

So jetzt ist es das Sony Xperia z ultra geworden für 222 Euro


----------

